# Temp tracking hack on maverick thermometer



## augiecrazy8 (Aug 10, 2013)

So here's the deal, I've recently jumped head first into the quantitative self movement, tracking all sorts of things using all sorts of devices. Got me thinking how I can better track my cooks. The cyber q Wi-Fi device sends a regular temp reading to it's software via Wi-Fi and charts all that data over time. Incredibly useful for not only controlling smoker temp, but in my eyes for better understanding how things like foiling and spritzing affect food temp and overall cook time. I don't have cash to throw at these expensive units. I have downloaded an ago that helps track this data, but it has to be manually entered if you don't have an expensive device to connect it to. Hopefully you can see all the reasons that's a pain in the arse. Anyone have the knowledge to hack a maverick to send data pieces ever few minutes over a Wi-Fi network?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## bklyncyclone (Aug 19, 2013)

See link...  Seems simple enough.  I'm looking into it, but would rather try out arduino or a raspberry pi.  

http://wiki.openpicus.com/index.php?title=Wifi_bbq#The_List_of_Materials


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2013)

, no idea at all , even , and too old to even try to learn ...


----------



## backyardsmokin (Aug 26, 2013)

I am working one one using BeagleBone.  Just trying to decide if I want 6, 12 or 128 probes.  I chose the Beagle Bone cause it is linux and you can run a program called MRTG for near real time graphing.


----------



## ryan in louisville (Aug 26, 2013)

Do a Google search for "Heatermeter TVWBB".  It'll do everything you want and more at a fraction of the cost of a guru or stoker.


----------

